# افضل تخصص لدراسة الماجستر بعد الهندسه



## مهندس عبدالهادي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



بعد اطلاعي علي هذا المنتدي احب ان ابدي اعجابي الشديد به وان اشكر القائمين عليه 


وهذي اول مشاركه لي في هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع 


في البدايه احب ان اعرف عن نفسي 

انا مهندس صناعي اعمل في احدى الشركات الصناعيه الكبرى في المملكه منذ 3 سنوات 


و بدت عملي في مجال supply chain 

و موخرا حصلت على ترقيه في قسم الموارد البشرية و بالتحديد في ادارة التدريب والتطوير 


كذلك سنحت الفرصة لاكمال دراستي في الخارج بحصولي على ابتعاث الي UK

وارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء افادتي ماهو افضل تخصص ممكن دراستة مع العلم انني شخص طموح جدا و محتار ما بين التخصصات التاليه:

ادارة الموارد البشرية
ادارة المشاريع
الادارة الهندسية
MBA

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بك وسهلا اخونا الفاضل مهندس عبد الهادي

اهلا بك في ملتقاك 
في بيتك الثاني بين اخوة لك يبتهجون بوجودك

اخي الفاضل

قد تكون شهادتي مجروحه
لكن
ارى ان ادارة المشاريع هي الحياة

حياة في بذرة المشروع
واروائها
وانمائها 
وترعرعها
ثم كبرها لكي تؤتي ثمارها بتشغيل ثم صيانة ثم تطوير

الحقيقة
في رايي الشخصي
لو انني مكانك
لما تنازلت عن ان اكمل الدراسة والبحث في ادارة المشاريع

وهمسة ود في اذنيك
ارجو ان تختار المجال الذي تجد فيه شخصكم الكريم قادر على ان يضيف لمجتمعه ووطنه وبالتالي لامته كلها

كذلك في اختيار البحث
ارجو ان يكون في محور يمكن تطبيقه عمليا في المجال الذي ستختار فيه الدراسة


وفقك الله لكل خير​


----------



## researcher osama (11 ديسمبر 2007)

فى البداية اتمنى لك التوفيق
اما بالنسبة للتخصص الذى يجب ان تختاره هو التخصص الذى يمكنك ان تضيف فيه والتخصص الذى تشعر وانت تعمل به انك سعيد ................ ولاحظ اخى ان التخصص الذى يشعر شخص انه سعيد وهو يعمل به قد لا يجعل شخص اخر كذلك
وشكراً


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مشششششششششكور اخوي نهر النيل وكذلك اخوي الباحث اسامة علي ردكم الجميل الي اسعدني جدا

و انا في الحقيقه كميول فادارة المشاريع الاقرب الي قلبي وكلام الاخ نهر النيل في محله 

ولكن الموضوع فيه تعقيدات اخرى و هي سنوات الخبرة في مجال الموراد البشرية و التي سوف اخسرها في حاله غيرت المجال

كذلك البعض ينصح بالتوسع في المجال علي سبيل المثال Mba

وشكرا مرة اخرى على ردودكم الرائعه


----------



## أبوالفاتح الهندسية (12 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي الفاضل 
السلام عليك وعلي كل من يحب السلام
انا مهندس معماري منوط بي ان اشرع في تجهيز خطة عمل للشركة التي أعمل بها
بما فيها هيكلة ووصف وظيفي لشركة تعمل في مجال المقاولات ومن ضمنها قسم يعمل في مجال الاستشارات الهندسية


----------



## kenedy (12 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد ادارة المشاريع اهم تخصص ماجستير للمهندسين


----------



## ابوشـــايق (12 ديسمبر 2007)

ارشح الادارة الهندسية
فهي مدخل الى ادارة المشاريع وادارة الجودة وادارة التشغيل معا ويمكنك ان تختار بعض مواد الــ Mba كمواد اختيارية من ضمن هذا التخصص، كمادة التسويق والمالية وسلوك المنظمات


----------



## eng_houssam (13 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز عبد الهادي .
لقد كتبت انك مهندس صناعي ولك خبرة حوالي 3 سنوات وتم ترقيتك لادارة قسم الموارد البشرية لذلك انصحك اخي ان تختار نفس الاختصاص وتعمل به قدما لانك لن تضيع خبرتك ولا موقعك بالشركة والله اعلم


----------



## ahmad har (13 ديسمبر 2007)

والله يا أخي انا محتار متلك بموضوع الماجستير
فعلا المشكلة اكبر ماكنت اتصور


----------



## سمير باهبري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

حاول تقدم على جامعة هيوستن

http://www.uh.edu/

اذا انت مهتم با ال MBA و خصوصا بال Supply chain Management (SCM)

http://www.uh.edu/

فيه هناك بروفيسور ممتاز اسمه الدكتور بشير راح يساعدك كثير في حال انك كنت محتار و يمكن تتواصل معاه عبر *****ه وهو ما راح يقصر معاك و عنوان صفحته على النت في الجامعة هو

http://www.bauer.uh.edu/profile.asp?search=Basheer Khumawala


بالتوفيق

سمير


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لجميع الاخوان على الردود الفعالعه


وكما ذكر الاخ احمد الموضوع محير :81:


اداره المشاريع هي ام التخصصات و اساس الهندسه بجميع تخصصاتها 

ولكن العقل و المنطق يقول ان استمر في نفس مجال الخبره كاداره موارد بشرية 

و ايضا التوسع بالمجال في MBA يبدو فكرة رائعة

الادارة الهندسية ايضا جدا ممتازة في حالة مواصلة رسالة الدكتوراة  

اعرف ان الموضوع محير وانا صراحة راح اتجنن و الظاهر اني جننتكم معاي:86: 

لكن بالفعل الموضوع مقلقني من فترة ليست بالقصيرة و هكذا هي القرارات المصيريه التي تحدد بها مستقبل اي شخص 

اسف على الاطاله وبخصوص جامعه هيوستن للاسف انا ذاهب بمشيئة الله الى UK

وشكرا على العنوايين المعطاه و اعتقد انها قيمة وتستحق الاطلاع :20:


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لجميع الاخوان على الردود الفعالعه


وكما ذكر الاخ احمد الموضوع محير :81:


اداره المشاريع هي ام التخصصات و اساس الهندسه بجميع تخصصاتها 

ولكن العقل و المنطق يقول ان استمر في نفس مجال الخبره كاداره موارد بشرية 

و ايضا التوسع بالمجال في MBA يبدو فكرة رائعة

الادارة الهندسية ايضا جدا ممتازة في حالة مواصلة رسالة الدكتوراة  

اعرف ان الموضوع محير وانا صراحة راح اتجنن و الظاهر اني جننتكم معاي:86: 

لكن بالفعل الموضوع مقلقني من فترة ليست بالقصيرة و هكذا هي القرارات المصيريه التي تحدد بها مستقبل اي شخص 

اسف على الاطاله وبخصوص جامعه هيوستن للاسف انا ذاهب بمشيئة الله الى UK

وشكرا على العنوايين المعطاه و اعتقد انها قيمة وتستحق الاطلاع :20:


----------



## سمير باهبري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

اذا انت طالع لل UK ف جامعة ريدنج ممتازة 

http://www.reading.ac.uk/CME/

بالتوفيق في دراستك

سمير


----------



## قلب الأحبة (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله وربنا يكرمك 
الأحسن أن تستمر في مجالك وتبدع فيه وتكون سبب في رقي الأمة الاسلامية 
وفي الأول والآخر أحسن حاجة أنك تستخير وبعد كده سيبها على الله


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخ سمير 

انا دخلت موقع الجامعه المذكوره اعلاه وهي فعلا جامعه ممتازة حتى في مجال الدورات الهندسية القصيره

يعطيك العافية

لكن الغريب ما احد تطرق لموضوع الادارة الهندسية؟


----------



## عماد الدين ابراهيم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

عليك ب ال Mba بلا تردد


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخ عماد على مشاركتك 

كما ذكرت سابقا ال Mba تبدو فكرةرائعه خاصة انها ذو مجالات متعددة و شموليه اكثر 

بعض الاخوان يردد انه عند دراسة Mba تكون فقدت الهويه الهندسية 


لذلك ينصحون بالادارة الهندسية 

و لا ادري اذا هنالك فرق كبير بينهما ام لا ؟

ارجو من الاخوان من لديه فكره ان يوضح

و شكرا

م. عبدالهادي


----------



## ميثم سلمان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا ان احد من المهندسين يبين لي ما هي مجالات ال Mbaو لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر اخوي ميثم على مرورك 

و الحقيقة Mba كما ذكر لي تحتوي على عدة تخصصات مثل التسويق وادارة الموارد البشرية و ادارة المشاريع و المحاسبة 

و هناك Mba في تخصصات بعينها 

وقد يكون لدى بعض الاخوان تفصيل اكثر

و شكرا


----------



## تركي ولد حمد (27 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي عبدالهادي ...
1--هل من الممكن ان تحدد تخصص الهندسة الذي حصلت علية بالبكالوريس0
2--وضع الشركة التي انت بها اذا كانت كبيرة او صغيرة او وسط من ناحية رأس المال وعدد الموظفين 0
3--موقعك الحالي بالشركة في اي قسم حيث تقول انك سوف تنتقل الى الموارد البشرية 0
واله الموفق،،،


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي تركي

وهذا ردا على اسلتك :

1- التخصص هندسة صناعية

2- الشركة التي اعمل لديها هي شركة ضخمة و ذات اسم معروف في المملكة والخليج وايضا بعض الدول العربية و كذلك يبلغ عدد موظيفيها اكثر من 7000 موظف من 29 دولة مختلفة براس مال يتجاوز 2 مليار ريال سعودي.

3- طبيعة عملي بدأت كمدير متدرب لمدة سنة ونصف ثم مدير فريق في مجال لوجستك و المستودعات و supply chain بشكل عام لمدة سنة 

حصلت على ترقية كما ذكرت سابقا في قسم الموارد البشرية كمساعد لمدير التدريب و التطوير منذ 3 اشهر تقريبا . الان حصلت على فرصة اكمال الدراسة في الخارج ضمن بعثات خادم الحرمين الشرفين حفظة الله وهي فرصة لن تتكرر .

مع العلم انه في حالة ذهبت لاكمال دراستى في الخارج يجب علي تركي لعملي بالكامل بعرض الاستقالة . وبعد العودة انشالله يبدا البحث عن عمل من جديد ولكنه ليس من الصعوبة على حاصلي الماستر ايجاد عمل في ظل التطور الصناعي الحاصل في المملكة والله اعلم 


هذه بعض التفصيلات التي طلبتها اخي تركي وشكر لك 

وعذرا على الاطالة 

م. عبدالهادي


----------



## حسن الكناني (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الادارة - ادارة المشاريع افظل وفيها عمل لكن انصحك ان تستخير . واسال الله ان يوفقك


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (1 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي حسن وجزاك الله خير

م. عبدالهادي


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (8 يناير 2008)

مهندس عبدالهادي قال:


> لكن الغريب ما احد تطرق لموضوع الادارة الهندسية؟


 

ما زلت حقيقة اتوقع ان يتطرق احد الاخوان الى موضوع الادارة الهندسية وما مجالتها العملية و اهميتها ؟ وكذلك دراستها والمواضيع المنطوية تحتها 

وشكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك او ساهم بمعلومة وجزيتم خيرا

م. عبدالهادي


----------

